# Will This Get Me Big?



## WannaGetHench

Ive only ever had 2 routines, been training properly for about 1 year. First workout was fully body 3 times a week, and my current one is a 3 day split. I can only get to the gym 3 days a week.

*Monday *

*Chest and Triceps*

Bench Press

Dumbell Press

Flys

One Arm French Curls

Tricep Pushdowns

*Wednesday*

*Legs and Back*

Squats

Leg Extensions

Calf Raises

Long Pull

Lat Pulldowns

Shrugs

*Friday*

*Shoulders and Biceps*

Dumbell Press

Front Raises

Side Raises

Reverse Pec Deck

Dumbell Curls

Dumbell Hammer Curls

Concentration Curls

I have gone from about 12 and a half stone to 14 and a half in a year and a bit. I have put on a lot of muscle. My Shoulders and Legs have exploded probably due to genetics. I have Pectus Excavatum so its hard for me to put on muscle around my Chest. I only look big from looking front on, I look tiny from the side.

Just wanted to know what other people thought of my routine and if they could give me any help?


----------



## freddee

I would n't do legs and back together, they are both major body parts, but having said that if you are going to carry on with them, then get some stiff leg dead lifts in for hams glutes and lower back, I like to work a large body part with a minor one like chest/ biceps, back /hamstrings ect, but if you are gaining well who's to say you're doing wrong...


----------



## ashie1986

yeah i had the same simular routine

then i split it into 4 days and split back up from legs

alot better imo


----------



## WannaGetHench

ashie1986 said:


> yeah i had the same simular routine
> 
> then i split it into 4 days and split back up from legs
> 
> alot better imo


Its hard for me to go 4 days with college and work, apart from that is it an ok routine?


----------



## ashie1986

to be honest mate im not realy the man to give you a routine

theres alot more experienced bodybuilders here that will answer shortly mate


----------



## zelobinksy

Firstly i would never do back and legs together, two large muscle groups and for your back you should really do deadlifts.

If your strict on time (opt for HIT style training) 1-4 hours per week will give lean gains.

If you want the more convential split routine, try this;

Day 1 - Chest Bi

Day 2 - Back Tri

Day 3 - Shoulders

Day 4 - Legs

You can group the shoulders and legs together, but you'll find that you will fatigue easy.

Definitley look up HIT/HITT training (high intensity training with low rest rate, loads of info around).

Defrancoes has similar plans to this, getbigforskinnybastards (i think it is called)


----------



## WannaGetHench

What about if I improve my diet alot and have this routine whilst doing 15 mins on the crosstrainer after my workouts.

Monday - Chest Tri

Wednesday - Legs Back (Im adding Deadlifts to this, going to ask my bloke how to do them)

Friday - Shoulders Bi

Would I burn any fat or would I still be bulking?


----------



## Guest

why not do a push pull legs instead of trying to split out your back?

Will it get you big? depends what your eating. But to be honest, if you've put on 2stone in a year and are happy with progress then i wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## B-GJOE

I'd just go for the Push/Pull/Legs split. Compound movements, very little isolation. Heavy lifts, perfect form, slow controlled negatives. 3 sets per exercise. Short rest periods.

Example Program

Legs

Squats

Lunges

Extensions

Stiff Legged Deads

Leg Curl

Calf Raise

Push

Flat Bench

Incline Bench

Dips

Shoulder Press

Lat Raises

Tricep Extensions or Close Grip Bench

Pull

Bent Over Row

Seated Row

Reverse Grip Pulldown

Deadlift

Upright Row

Straight Bar Curl

Each workout once a week, no crossover, so maximum rest. Remember it is eating rest that make you grow, not training. Training is just the stimulus. So 3 short hard intense sessions a week, get in, work your butt off, get out, eat, sleep and grow. Simples

Don't know why people make it so difficult.

Just one other thing, if you go juicing, you can probably do a workout every other day.


----------



## WannaGetHench

B|GJOE said:


> I'd just go for the Push/Pull/Legs split. Compound movements, very little isolation. Heavy lifts, perfect form, slow controlled negatives. 3 sets per exercise. Short rest periods.
> 
> Example Program
> 
> Legs
> 
> Squats
> 
> Lunges
> 
> Extensions
> 
> Stiff Legged Deads
> 
> Leg Curl
> 
> Calf Raise
> 
> Push
> 
> Flat Bench
> 
> Incline Bench
> 
> Dips
> 
> Shoulder Press
> 
> Lat Raises
> 
> Tricep Extensions or Close Grip Bench
> 
> Pull
> 
> Bent Over Row
> 
> Seated Row
> 
> Reverse Grip Pulldown
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> Upright Row
> 
> Straight Bar Curl
> 
> Each workout once a week, no crossover, so maximum rest. Remember it is eating rest that make you grow, not training. Training is just the stimulus. So 3 short hard intense sessions a week, get in, work your butt off, get out, eat, sleep and grow. Simples
> 
> Don't know why people make it so difficult.
> 
> Just one other thing, if you go juicing, you can probably do a workout every other day.


Hmmm, could you do something with bodyparts instead of push/pull?

Ive asked my bloke to show me how to do deadlifts on wednesday, Also I cant even do a pullup, Im never touching steroids.

Thank You


----------



## Never Injured

B|GJOE said:


> I'd just go for the Push/Pull/Legs split. Compound movements, very little isolation. Heavy lifts, perfect form, slow controlled negatives. 3 sets per exercise. Short rest periods.
> 
> Example Program
> 
> Legs
> 
> Squats
> 
> Lunges
> 
> Extensions
> 
> Stiff Legged Deads
> 
> Leg Curl
> 
> Calf Raise
> 
> Push
> 
> Flat Bench
> 
> Incline Bench
> 
> Dips
> 
> Shoulder Press
> 
> Lat Raises
> 
> Tricep Extensions or Close Grip Bench
> 
> Pull
> 
> Bent Over Row
> 
> Seated Row
> 
> Reverse Grip Pulldown
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> Upright Row
> 
> Straight Bar Curl
> 
> Each workout once a week, no crossover, so maximum rest. Remember it is eating rest that make you grow, not training. Training is just the stimulus. So 3 short hard intense sessions a week, get in, work your butt off, get out, eat, sleep and grow. Simples
> 
> Don't know why people make it so difficult.
> 
> Just one other thing, if you go juicing, you can probably do a workout every other day.


Do you go lighter on the deads and Squats then? I don't know how you can have a short rest period in between sets of those exercises.


----------



## Smitch

I'm doing push pull at the minute and am seeing good results from it.


----------



## B-GJOE

WannaGetHench said:


> Hmmm, could you do something with bodyparts instead of push/pull?
> 
> Ive asked my bloke to show me how to do deadlifts on wednesday, Also I cant even do a pullup, Im never touching steroids.
> 
> Thank You


It all translates to bodyparts

Legs is Legs

Push is Delts, Chest, Triceps

Pull is Back, Traps, Biceps

The example i gave utilises all compounds. Compounds are more anabolic than isolation. You don't need to isolate.

Take a look at the mass power lifters have, and all they do is dead, squat, bench. Trust me mate, this will work, if you work intense, and eat loads of good food, and sleep well. Forget all the fancy pants rubbish you read in magazines, basic movements, big food, and loads of sleep has built more muscle than anything else.


----------



## B-GJOE

Always Injured said:


> Do you go lighter on the deads and Squats then? I don't know how you can have a short rest period in between sets of those exercises.


You got me, usually 2-3 minutes for dead and squat, and around 60 to 90 seconds for everything else.


----------



## B-GJOE

Smitch said:


> I'm doing push pull at the minute and am seeing good results from it.


Just push/pull???

Bicep boy!


----------



## cecil_sensation

zelobinksy said:


> Firstly i would never do back and legs together, two large muscle groups and for your back you should really do deadlifts.
> 
> If your strict on time (opt for HIT style training) 1-4 hours per week will give lean gains.
> 
> If you want the more convential split routine, try this;
> 
> Day 1 - Chest Bi
> 
> Day 2 - Back Tri
> 
> Day 3 - Shoulders
> 
> Day 4 - Legs
> 
> You can group the shoulders and legs together, but you'll find that you will fatigue easy.
> 
> Definitley look up HIT/HITT training (high intensity training with low rest rate, loads of info around).
> 
> Defrancoes has similar plans to this, getbigforskinnybastards (i think it is called)


good routine here

do this myself currently

if you are really struggling and have to do a 3 day split

try:

back bis

chest tris

shoulders and legs

thats prob the best you will properly get on 3 day split imo


----------



## WannaGetHench

Ok Joe what advantages does push/pull have over doing bodyparts?

And does something like this sound ok?

*Monday*

*
Push*

Flat Bench

Incline Bench

Shoulder Press

Lat Raises

Tricep Extensions or Close Grip Bench

*Wednesday*

*
Legs*

Squats

Extensions

Stiff Legged Deads

Leg Curl

Calf Raise

*
Friday*

*
Pull*

Seated Row

Reverse Grip Pulldown

Deadlift

Upright Row

Concentration Curls


----------



## Ryan16

WannaGetHench said:


> Hmmm, could you do something with bodyparts instead of push/pull?
> 
> Ive asked my bloke to show me how to do deadlifts on wednesday, Also I cant even do a pullup, Im never touching steroids.
> 
> Thank You


push pull is bodyparts, its the way the exercises work i.e push day = chest/tricep/shoulder work because the likes of bench or military press you are "pushing" the bar away from you, pull day = back and biceps because the likes of deadlifts you are pulling the bar up from the ground etc

get it now mate ? and im guessing by your "bloke" you have a PT ? and practise pull ups and you'l be able to, do 1 set every time you enter the gym then when you get good at them only do them on back day


----------



## WannaGetHench

oliver Roberts said:


> good routine here
> 
> do this myself currently
> 
> if you are really struggling and have to do a 3 day split
> 
> try:
> 
> back bis
> 
> chest tris
> 
> shoulders and legs
> 
> thats prob the best you will properly get on 3 day split imo


Would it change alot if I went from:

Back Legs

Chest Tris

Shoulders Bis

To what you said?


----------



## WannaGetHench

Ryan16 said:


> push pull is bodyparts, its the way the exercises work i.e push day = chest/tricep/shoulder work because the likes of bench or military press you are "pushing" the bar away from you, pull day = back and biceps because the likes of deadlifts you are pulling the bar up from the ground etc
> 
> get it now mate ? and im guessing by your "bloke" you have a PT ? and practise pull ups and you'l be able to, do 1 set every time you enter the gym then when you get good at them only do them on back day


Yep I understand, nope hes the gym owner hes 70 he helps all the younguns out if he sees them doin stuff wrong etc...


----------



## B-GJOE

The biggest advantages to push pull legs are

1. Maximum rest periods for each muscle. As there is very little cross over (meaning muscles being hit multiple times, for example, doing chest, delts, and triceps on separate days would result in tricep being hit 3 times, and potentially over training)

2. Concentrates on compounds, the more muscles that are hit in a single movement, the more growth is stimulated, as you are putting yourself under great stress. This is why deadlifts are king because they hit more muscle than any other exercise.

3. Because you are putting yourself under greater stress with compounds movements, the push pull legs allows for greater rest.

The workout you put above would be fine, now you need to worry about intensity, this means each set to failure, but with PERFECT form.


----------



## Prodiver

If only 3 days a week, do squats and/or leg extensions first on your chest and triceps day. Best do these on a Friday to have Sat and Sun for rest. Squats pump up your lungs and chest.

And deadlifts first on your back and biceps day.

And hams and calves on your shoulders and shrugs day.

These are old bodybuilding wisdoms...


----------



## WannaGetHench

B|GJOE said:


> The biggest advantages to push pull legs are
> 
> 1. Maximum rest periods for each muscle. As there is very little cross over (meaning muscles being hit multiple times, for example, doing chest, delts, and triceps on separate days would result in tricep being hit 3 times, and potentially over training)
> 
> 2. Concentrates on compounds, the more muscles that are hit in a single movement, the more growth is stimulated, as you are putting yourself under great stress. This is why deadlifts are king because they hit more muscle than any other exercise.
> 
> 3. Because you are putting yourself under greater stress with compounds movements, the push pull legs allows for greater rest.
> 
> The workout you put above would be fine, now you need to worry about intensity, this means each set to failure, but with PERFECT form.


Ok from next monday Ill start on that routine and would it be ok if I added pull ups to my pull days? What do you mean by each set to failure? How many sets should I do 4? How many reps 8? I always try and do perfect form.


----------



## WannaGetHench

This is my new routine, Im going to try and do a few pull ups aswell. Going to try it out for 6 weeks, How sure are you all that Il gain from this?

Monday

Push

Flat Bench

Incline Bench

Shoulder Press

Lat Raises

Tricep Extensions or Close Grip Bench

Wednesday

Legs

Squats

Extensions

Stiff Legged Deads

Leg Curl

Calf Raise

Friday

Pull

Seated Row

Reverse Grip Pulldown

Deadlift

Upright Row

Concentration Curls


----------



## Ryan16

WannaGetHench said:


> Ok from next monday Ill start on that routine and would it be ok if I added pull ups to my pull days? What do you mean by *each set to failure*? How many sets should I do 4? How many reps 8? I always try and do perfect form.


untill you cant do anymore reps


----------



## Ryan16

you wont gain much in 6 weeks if youve already been training a year and a half, do it for 12 weeks or so then youd be able to get some gains that you want if your diets right


----------



## WannaGetHench

Ryan16 said:


> untill you cant do anymore reps


That means Id have to drop the weight though right?

Couldnt I do 4 sets od 8-10? Or doesnt it work like that?


----------



## Ryan16

WannaGetHench said:


> That means Id have to drop the weight though right?
> 
> Couldnt I do 4 sets od 8-10? Or doesnt it work like that?


no it doesnt matter the weight, you keep the form right and do a heavyish weight and when you go to get another rep but cant finish it, thats to failure


----------



## WannaGetHench

Ryan16 said:


> no it doesnt matter the weight, you keep the form right and do a heavyish weight and when you go to get another rep but cant finish it, thats to failure


Ahh I dont like the sound of that, couldnt I do 4 sets of 8-10 with proper form and a good weight?


----------



## Ryan16

its up to you what you do mate its your workout, personally if i was doing 4 sets id do 6-8 reps but thats just me lol


----------



## WannaGetHench

Ryan16 said:


> its up to you what you do mate its your workout, personally if i was doing 4 sets id do 6-8 reps but thats just me lol


Whats diff between doing them to failure than doing 4 sets of 6-8 or 8-10 geez?


----------



## Prodiver

WannaGetHench said:


> This is my new routine, Im going to try and do a few pull ups aswell. Going to try it out for 6 weeks, How sure are you all that Il gain from this?
> 
> Monday
> 
> Push
> 
> Flat Bench
> 
> Incline Bench
> 
> Shoulder Press
> 
> Lat Raises
> 
> Tricep Extensions or Close Grip Bench
> 
> Wednesday
> 
> Legs
> 
> Squats
> 
> Extensions
> 
> Stiff Legged Deads
> 
> Leg Curl
> 
> Calf Raise
> 
> Friday
> 
> Pull
> 
> Seated Row
> 
> Reverse Grip Pulldown
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> Upright Row
> 
> Concentration Curls


See my post above...


----------



## WannaGetHench

Prodiver said:


> See my post above...


Post it again mate.


----------



## Prodiver

WannaGetHench said:


> Post it again mate.


  Scroll up to post 22!

I'm too good to you!:

If only 3 days a week, do squats and/or leg extensions first on your chest and triceps day. Best do these on a Friday to have Sat and Sun for rest. Squats pump up your lungs and chest.

And deadlifts first on your back and biceps day.

And hams and calves on your shoulders and shrugs day.

These are old bodybuilding wisdoms...


----------



## B-GJOE

WannaGetHench said:


> Ahh I dont like the sound of that, couldnt I do 4 sets of 8-10 with proper form and a good weight?


Now we get to the point of your other thread, about wondering why you are aching after 2 days sometimes, and the responses were that most of us ache for 3 to 5 days. That's because we are going to momentary failure. If you don't like the sound of muscle failure, then you are in the wrong the game. Why would a muscle want to grow, unless you force it to. It's not physiologically efficient to have large calorie hungry muscles, so the body will conspire against your best efforts, this is why you have to push yourself beyond the limits. Given the choice, of 4 sets of 10 without failure, and 1 set to failure, i'd choose the 1 set to failure, as this is what makes you hench!!!

It's OLD wisdom, NO PAIN NO FCUKING GAIN! get it???

There goes my bluntness again:whistling:

But this is what you need to hear, not necessarily what you want to hear. Get tough or go home. Sorry if that offends, but that's just the way it is!!!


----------



## essexboy

B|GJOE said:


> Now we get to the point of your other thread, about wondering why you are aching after 2 days sometimes, and the responses were that most of us ache for 3 to 5 days. That's because we are going to momentary failure. If you don't like the sound of muscle failure, then you are in the wrong the game. Why would a muscle want to grow, unless you force it to. It's not physiologically efficient to have large calorie hungry muscles, so the body will conspire against your best efforts, this is why you have to push yourself beyond the limits. Given the choice, of 4 sets of 10 without failure, and 1 set to failure, i'd choose the 1 set to failure, as this is what makes you hench!!!
> 
> It's OLD wisdom, NO PAIN NO FCUKING GAIN! get it???
> 
> There goes my bluntness again:whistling:
> 
> But this is what you need to hear, not necessarily what you want to hear. Get tough or go home. Sorry if that offends, but that's just the way it is!!!


"its not physiologically efficent to have large calorie hungry muscles,so the body will conspire against your best efforts"

If everyone could understand and embrace this concept Joe,there would be a hell of a lot more satisfied, less confused less frustrated people on this site.Unfortunately mate ,your words are likely to be disregarded, in favour of some pseudo scientific drivel, and misinformation.Great post.


----------



## WannaGetHench

B|GJOE said:


> Now we get to the point of your other thread, about wondering why you are aching after 2 days sometimes, and the responses were that most of us ache for 3 to 5 days. That's because we are going to momentary failure. If you don't like the sound of muscle failure, then you are in the wrong the game. Why would a muscle want to grow, unless you force it to. It's not physiologically efficient to have large calorie hungry muscles, so the body will conspire against your best efforts, this is why you have to push yourself beyond the limits. Given the choice, of 4 sets of 10 without failure, and 1 set to failure, i'd choose the 1 set to failure, as this is what makes you hench!!!
> 
> It's OLD wisdom, NO PAIN NO FCUKING GAIN! get it???
> 
> There goes my bluntness again:whistling:
> 
> But this is what you need to hear, not necessarily what you want to hear. Get tough or go home. Sorry if that offends, but that's just the way it is!!!


Haha ok could you please give me a example of to failure if I was doing squats? I can normally squat 20kg on each side for 2 sets then 17.5kg for another 2. Yeah I get it but wernt moaning I just wondered why it went from 1 day to 2 thats all:rolleyes:


----------



## xpower

I'd forget all the bodybuilding type splits for now.

Try http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/ & get some strength going on :thumbup1:

If you eat,sleep & train well you'll grow on that


----------



## B-GJOE

It simple mate. When you can no longer perform a full rep with good form this is muscular failure. Now you can actually increase the intensity, and go beyond this point by having a spotter help you do another couple of reps, or cheat a couple. You can then do negative only reps after this if you have a good spotter. If not, you could do rest pause, which resting for say 10 seconds, then doing another rep and so on. You need to choose a weight where you hit this failure point at around the 6th to 8th rep. Don't worry about the weight on the bar, your muscles cant read numbers on plates, they only know how hard they need to contract. Obviously you need to add more weight as you get stronger, but don't get to hung up on it.

Squats is a difficult one, as it can be dangerous to reach muscle failure. So this is probably the only exercise where you have to go by feel, and experience, and stop at the point when you 'know' that if you go down again you aint going to get back up. But remember this is where you have to be psychologically tough, and don't short change yourself.

If you train with this kind of intensity, you will soon move from aching 2 days later to upto maybe 5 days later.

Also, if you are training intensely you don't need as much volume, 3 sets per exercise is plenty enough.


----------



## WannaGetHench

xpower said:


> I'd forget all the bodybuilding type splits for now.
> 
> Try http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/ & get some strength going on :thumbup1:
> 
> If you eat,sleep & train well you'll grow on that


I feel ive got a decent amount of strength though.


----------



## B-GJOE

WannaGetHench said:


> I feel ive got a decent amount of strength though.





WannaGetHench said:


> I can normally squat 20kg on each side for 2 sets then 17.5kg for another 2


One of the above posts can't be for real.

They kind of cancel each other out.

If you think a 55kg and 60kg squat is a decent amount of strength, you really have got a lot to learn my friend.


----------



## martin brown

B|GJOE said:


> One of the above posts can't be for real.
> 
> They kind of cancel each other out.
> 
> If you think a 55kg and 60kg squat is a decent amount of strength, you really have got a lot to learn my friend.


Too dam right!


----------



## WannaGetHench

B|GJOE said:


> One of the above posts can't be for real.
> 
> They kind of cancel each other out.
> 
> If you think a 55kg and 60kg squat is a decent amount of strength, you really have got a lot to learn my friend.


Well for me I think it is,my legs have doubled in size since i started these


----------



## WannaGetHench

Now im gona get everyone slating me


----------



## B-GJOE

Look mate, I'm gonna be straight with ya! Again!

Your nic is WannaGetHench, the guys on here are giving you advice on how to 'get hench' and you don't seem to be taking the concepts on board.

1. Yes! you do need to get stronger, weak muscles don't tend to be small.

2. You need train to maximum intensity, and that means fcuking hurting!

3. You need to eat like every meal is your last. Do you actually know how much protein, fat and carbs you are eating a day? Would be curious to see your diet.


----------



## UKWolverine

You're not being slated mate, doing a strength training routine is the best thing you could do IMO at your stage, and stronglifts is a good choice.

Increase your strength and mass will soon follow!

If you truly wanna get hench then you need to go in to the gym with the mindset that it's gonna be an hour of pain! If you don't push at least one set (per exercise) to breaking point you're just going through the motions and progress will be slow, take it from someone who's been there.


----------



## WannaGetHench

B|GJOE said:


> Look mate, I'm gonna be straight with ya! Again!
> 
> Your nic is WannaGetHench, the guys on here are giving you advice on how to 'get hench' and you don't seem to be taking the concepts on board.
> 
> 1. Yes! you do need to get stronger, weak muscles don't tend to be small.
> 
> 2. You need train to maximum intensity, and that means fcuking hurting!
> 
> 3. You need to eat like every meal is your last. Do you actually know how much protein, fat and carbs you are eating a day? Would be curious to see your diet.


Yeah but I feel my legs have come a long way seeing as they used to be like a twig, now ive put a decent amount of muscle on. No I dont know how much I eat a day.


----------



## martin brown

B|GJOE said:


> Look mate, I'm gonna be straight with ya! Again!
> 
> Your nic is WannaGetHench, the guys on here are giving you advice on how to 'get hench' and you don't seem to be taking the concepts on board.
> 
> 1. Yes! you do need to get stronger, weak muscles don't tend to be small.
> 
> 2. You need train to maximum intensity, and that means fcuking hurting!
> 
> 3. You need to eat like every meal is your last. Do you actually know how much protein, fat and carbs you are eating a day? Would be curious to see your diet.


Got to agree with Joe here.

Sorry dude but getting big is hard work. You got to learn how to train hard and eat harder. It also takes time and not everyone can stick it.

Imagine trying to run 100m in 10 seconds. You dont do that by going for a jog once a week and eating kebabs do you? Neither would you expect to. Getting bigger is exactly the same - it takes ALOT of work and dedication.


----------



## B-GJOE

WannaGetHench said:


> Yeah but I feel my legs have come a long way seeing as they used to be like a twig, now ive put a decent amount of muscle on. *No I dont know how much I eat a day.*


Oh dear!

Do me a favour, ask yourself this question, and then post up your answer.

'How much do you wanna get hench'

Really? How bad do you want it?

I don't want a wishy washy answer, really think about the question, and answer truthfully. Not what you think I want to hear, but dig down deep inside yourself, and find the answer to that question.


----------



## BB73

martin brown said:


> Got to agree with Joe here.
> 
> Sorry dude but *getting big is hard work*. You got to learn how to train hard and eat harder. It also takes time and not everyone can stick it.
> 
> Imagine trying to run 100m in 10 seconds. You dont do that by going for a jog once a week and eating kebabs do you? Neither would you expect to. Getting bigger is exactly the same - it takes ALOT of work and dedication.


If you think the time you spend in the gym is hard work, that's only half of it!

When you figure out how much you have to eat every day, believe me, that it even harder IMO.

Look at my avi - do I look like someone who finds it easy to eat a lot?

To answer Joe's question "how much do you want it?" I hope the answer is REAL BAD!


----------



## WannaGetHench

B|GJOE said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> Do me a favour, ask yourself this question, and then post up your answer.
> 
> 'How much do you wanna get hench'
> 
> Really? How bad do you want it?
> 
> I don't want a wishy washy answer, really think about the question, and answer truthfully. Not what you think I want to hear, but dig down deep inside yourself, and find the answer to that question.


Ive asked my self 10 times and yes I want it bad of course I do.


----------



## Ryan16

WannaGetHench said:


> Yeah but I feel my legs have come a long way seeing as they used to be like a twig, now ive put a decent amount of muscle on. No I dont know how much I eat a day.


What was your start weight? What are you at now? Whats your bf like?


----------



## WannaGetHench

Started at 12 n half now 14 n half, dont know my bodyfat, going to post a picture 2mora


----------



## xpower

I wasn't slating you mate.

I just think a good strength routine will do you the world of good for strength & size.

Give it 3 months & you'll be shocked at what you are lifting


----------



## Ryan16

How visable are abs while you are relaxed?


----------



## WannaGetHench

Ryan16 said:


> How visable are abs while you are relaxed?


There not lol


----------



## B-GJOE

WannaGetHench said:


> Ive asked my self 10 times and yes I want it bad of course I do.


Right! Then lets get to the nitty gritty!

We need you to post up your diet. Getting hench doesn't only come from inside the gym, it comes from what you do outside the gym.

Now, STOP!

Answering people back, who have already achieved something in this game.

When you can squat 200kg for 10 reps, deadlift 250kg for 5 reps, and bench press 160kg for reps, then you are obliged to say you think your strength is acceptable. (P.S. I can't even do this yet, which why I don't go around saying I am strong, and I certainly aint as big as some of the guys here, I'm humble enough to listen)

Now realise where you are!

I didn't put that to make you think you have a an unclimbable mountain ahead of you, i posted that to humble you a little, enough to take good advice.

You need to get a journal, and keep a close track of your lifts, and aim to beat your lifts every week.

You need to get used to eating when you don't want to or don't feel like it. This will mean 6 meals a day.

Getting hench isn't cheap, you have to pay meticulous attention to what you eat, and if necessary supplement your diet.

A few basic rules of your diet

1. Always have a decent breakfast. Including 6 whole eggs, 100g oats, as a minimum.

2. Get some whey protein, you'll need this for post workout. Post workout, have some glucose 75g (holland and barratt 1.19 for 500g) or lucozade. And 40-50g whey protein. You're going to have to get used to scales and weighing food.

3. Within 90 minutes of your workout, have a decent high protein meal.

4. Ensure you are getting plenty of good fat, (whole egg, peanut butter, olive oil, flax oil, fish oils)

5. Restrict refined carbohydrates to a minimum (potato, pasta, rice, bread, sugar, pastries) As a rule of thumb, white carbs = bad carbs.

6. Have a big pot of cottage cheese and a pint of full fat milk before bed.

7. Take a good multivitamin 3 times a day.

8. Ensure every meal has a good portion of good protein in it.

If you wanna get real basic. Read above my avvi

'Lift fcuk off big weights, eat dead animals, go to bed!'


----------



## WannaGetHench

B|GJOE said:


> Right! Then lets get to the nitty gritty!
> 
> We need you to post up your diet. Getting hench doesn't only come from inside the gym, it comes from what you do outside the gym.
> 
> Now, STOP!
> 
> Answering people back, who have already achieved something in this game.
> 
> When you can squat 200kg for 10 reps, deadlift 250kg for 5 reps, and bench press 160kg for reps, then you are obliged to say you think your strength is acceptable. (P.S. I can't even do this yet, which why I don't go around saying I am strong, and I certainly aint as big as some of the guys here, I'm humble enough to listen)
> 
> Now realise where you are!
> 
> I didn't put that to make you think you have a an unclimbable mountain ahead of you, i posted that to humble you a little, enough to take good advice.
> 
> You need to get a journal, and keep a close track of your lifts, and aim to beat your lifts every week.
> 
> You need to get used to eating when you don't want to or don't feel like it. This will mean 6 meals a day.
> 
> Getting hench isn't cheap, you have to pay meticulous attention to what you eat, and if necessary supplement your diet.
> 
> A few basic rules of your diet
> 
> 1. Always have a decent breakfast. Including 6 whole eggs, 100g oats, as a minimum.
> 
> 2. Get some whey protein, you'll need this for post workout. Post workout, have some glucose 75g (holland and barratt 1.19 for 500g) or lucozade. And 40-50g whey protein. You're going to have to get used to scales and weighing food.
> 
> 3. Within 90 minutes of your workout, have a decent high protein meal.
> 
> 4. Ensure you are getting plenty of good fat, (whole egg, peanut butter, olive oil, flax oil, fish oils)
> 
> 5. Restrict refined carbohydrates to a minimum (potato, pasta, rice, bread, sugar, pastries) As a rule of thumb, white carbs = bad carbs.
> 
> 6. Have a big pot of cottage cheese and a pint of full fat milk before bed.
> 
> 7. Take a good multivitamin 3 times a day.
> 
> 8. Ensure every meal has a good portion of good protein in it.
> 
> If you wanna get real basic. Read above my avvi
> 
> 'Lift fcuk off big weights, eat dead animals, go to bed!'


Ive got musclefury powder 42g of protein per scoop I have 2, I have a shake and 4 weetabix every morning and straight after my workout, I take 3 (340mg) cod livers a day, 1 vit bcomplex and 1 multi vit a day.

Atm I have 2 slices of peanut butter thickly spread and I mean thickly with a pint of milk befored bed.


----------



## B-GJOE

WannaGetHench said:


> Ive got musclefury powder 42g of protein per scoop I have 2, I have a shake and 4 weetabix every morning and straight after my workout, I take 3 (340mg) cod livers a day, 1 vit bcomplex and 1 multi vit a day.
> 
> Atm I have 2 slices of peanut butter thickly spread and I mean thickly with a pint of milk befored bed.


Just 1 thing, 3 x 340mg cod liver oil is like a token gesture. I swig about 10 mil or more of the stuff out of the bottle every morning. @ 340mg you want to be having about 10 with every meal mate. Get some 1000mg gel caps, and have 3 of them with each meal as a minimum.

You say you have musclefury x 2, then you say morning and PWO. Is this a total of 4, or just the 2?

You don't want to be spreading your peanut butter on bread before bed, just spoon it out the jar.

So apart from musclefury shakes x 2, 4 weetabix, and peanut butter, what else are you eating each day. Where's the whole eggs, dead animals, and dead fish?


----------



## WannaGetHench

B|GJOE said:


> Just 1 thing, 3 x 340mg cod liver oil is like a token gesture. I swig about 10 mil or more of the stuff out of the bottle every morning. @ 340mg you want to be having about 10 with every meal mate. Get some 1000mg gel caps, and have 3 of them with each meal as a minimum.
> 
> You say you have musclefury x 2, then you say morning and PWO. Is this a total of 4, or just the 2?
> 
> You don't want to be spreading your peanut butter on bread before bed, just spoon it out the jar.
> 
> So apart from musclefury shakes x 2, 4 weetabix, and peanut butter, what else are you eating each day. Where's the whole eggs, dead animals, and dead fish?


Why so many fish oil? I have 2 shakes per day, one in the morning, one after workout, Ok ill eat out the jar in future. I have omlit once a week with 6 eggs. Fish twice a week for dinner, chicken strips once a week for dinners, five cheese pasta for lunch or dinner once a week, a big roast on sunday with lots of veg and thats about it. I have 1 pint of milk a day, Ive also been having cnp flapjacks but they taste horrible. they have 18g of protein in 1 of them.


----------



## B-GJOE

WannaGetHench said:


> *Why so many fish oil?* I have 2 shakes per day, one in the morning, one after workout, Ok ill eat out the jar in future. I have omlit once a week with 6 eggs. Fish twice a week for dinner, chicken strips once a week for dinners, five cheese pasta for lunch or dinner once a week, a big roast on sunday with lots of veg and thats about it. I have 1 pint of milk a day, Ive also been having cnp flapjacks but they taste horrible. they have 18g of protein in 1 of them.


Because they are bloody good for you.

You are not eating enough, and you're not eating right!!

Eggs are a super food, they have everything in them to make a life, that's pretty impressive stuff. I personally eat 12-18 a day, I suggest you aim to eat at least 6 whole eggs a day. CNP flapjacks are not dead animals! WTF are chicken strips? Just buy a chicken and eat it all. Get some beef in ya too. That diet above looks more like a hench blokes daily diet.

It might sound like I'm taking the p|ss, but you really need to get studying mate.

I've given you basic advice, and some good pointers. And i'm now ready for my bed, because that is another important element to this.


----------



## WannaGetHench

B|GJOE said:


> Because they are bloody good for you.
> 
> You are not eating enough, and you're not eating right!!
> 
> Eggs are a super food, they have everything in them to make a life, that's pretty impressive stuff. I personally eat 12-18 a day, I suggest you aim to eat at least 6 whole eggs a day. CNP flapjacks are not dead animals! WTF are chicken strips? Just buy a chicken and eat it all. Get some beef in ya too. That diet above looks more like a hench blokes daily diet.
> 
> It might sound like I'm taking the p|ss, but you really need to get studying mate.
> 
> I've given you basic advice, and some good pointers. And i'm now ready for my bed, because that is another important element to this.


Not argueing with you here Joe, but surely that many eggs is bad for you? I dont like whole chicken I have chicken goujons from marks and spencer :thumb: And I cant stand beef.


----------



## Prodiver

B|GJOE said:


> ...
> 
> You are not eating enough, and you're not eating right!!
> 
> *Eggs are a super food, they have everything in them to make a life, that's pretty impressive stuff. I personally eat 12-18 a day, I suggest you aim to eat at least 6 whole eggs a day...* WTF are chicken strips? *Just buy a chicken and eat it all. Get some beef in ya too.*...


^ x 2

Red meat is good for bodybuilders! :thumb:


----------



## B-GJOE

WannaGetHench said:


> *Not argueing with you here Joe, but surely that many eggs is bad for you?* I dont like whole chicken I have chicken goujons from marks and spencer :thumb: And I cant stand beef.


Why?

Eggs built many a champion in days before fancy supplements. And don't even mention cholesterol. But if you must

XPPYaVcXo1I[/MEDIA]]





345XJ31pBgM[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Taylor01

B|GJOE said:


> If you wanna get real basic. Read above my avvi
> 
> 'Lift fcuk off big weights, eat dead animals, go to bed!'


I'm sure thats the exact same thing i text you a couple weeks ago. :whistling:


----------



## B-GJOE

Taylor01 said:


> I'm sure thats the exact same thing i text you a couple weeks ago. :whistling:


It is, preceded by 'Me Caveman!'

I also gave you credit for it on a post in a thread somewhere.


----------



## Prodiver

B|GJOE said:


> 'Lift fcuk off big weights, eat dead animals, go to bed!'


Great line - Taylor too! :thumb:

I feel a printed t-shirt coming on:

"I Lift fcuk off big weights, eat dead animals and go to bed" :laugh:


----------



## B-GJOE

Prodiver said:


> Great line - Taylor too! :thumb:
> 
> I feel a printed t-shirt coming on:
> 
> "I Lift fcuk off big weights, eat dead animals and go to bed" :laugh:


With a picture of a caveman lifting weights. :tongue: :tongue:

Full credit to Taylor01 he did text me something along the lines, after I asked him a question requiring a scientific answer.

'I don't know, Me caveman, lift big weights, eat dead animals, and sleep'


----------



## Hobbio

B|GJOE said:


> I'd just go for the Push/Pull/Legs split. Compound movements, very little isolation. Heavy lifts, perfect form, slow controlled negatives. 3 sets per exercise. Short rest periods.
> 
> Example Program
> 
> Legs
> 
> Squats
> 
> Lunges
> 
> Extensions
> 
> Stiff Legged Deads
> 
> Leg Curl
> 
> Calf Raise
> 
> Push
> 
> Flat Bench
> 
> Incline Bench
> 
> Dips
> 
> Shoulder Press
> 
> Lat Raises
> 
> Tricep Extensions or Close Grip Bench
> 
> Pull
> 
> Bent Over Row
> 
> Seated Row
> 
> Reverse Grip Pulldown
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> Upright Row
> 
> Straight Bar Curl
> 
> Each workout once a week, no crossover, so maximum rest. Remember it is eating rest that make you grow, not training. Training is just the stimulus. So 3 short hard intense sessions a week, get in, work your butt off, get out, eat, sleep and grow. Simples
> 
> Don't know why people make it so difficult.
> 
> Just one other thing, if you go juicing, you can probably do a workout every other day.


Anyone mind if I steal this? Been looking for a good push/pull/legs split and this seems perfect for me :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16

WannaGetHench said:


> Not argueing with you here Joe, but surely that many eggs is bad for you? I dont like whole chicken I have chicken goujons from marks and spencer :thumb: And I cant stand beef.


How much pro per100g in these chicken goujons? Im guessing theres a ****load of batter on them too buddy?


----------



## B-GJOE

Hobbio said:


> Anyone mind if I steal this? Been looking for a good push/pull/legs split and this seems perfect for me :thumb:


Feel free mate, it's a PUBLIC forum. Not a bad workout though, all credit to Moi!!! :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## B-GJOE

Ryan16 said:


> How much pro per100g in these chicken goujons? Im guessing theres a ****load of batter on them too buddy?


I give up mate!!

Op don't like whole chicken, Op don't like the sound of muscle failure, Op thinks he's strong enough..........

This getting Hench aint rocket science is it. Eat for purpose, lift big, and sleep!!!

I've lost the will to live, think I might go and do some self harm!


----------



## Ryan16

B|GJOE said:


> I give up mate!!
> 
> Op don't like whole chicken, Op don't like the sound of muscle failure, Op thinks he's strong enough..........
> 
> This getting Hench aint rocket science is it. Eat for purpose, lift big, and sleep!!!
> 
> I've lost the will to live, think I might go and do some self harm!


Dont give up joe! Just share your words of wisdom with someone whos been getting on with it, doing diet decent work etc but still wants to learn more! .. Me  lol

Tbh no offence op but if you dont like chicken, wont follow a diet, dont like beef, sounds like youve put on 2 stone of fat then this might be a lost cause? Not saying you should stop but just tighten things up, get flavouring for SKINLESS chicken breasts, personally i like to do a sort of narinade type thing with mines, when im cooking it and its neerly done i wack some bbq spicey woodsmoke sauce in and boom! Bbq chicken baby and its ace with anything, especially pasta and mayo!


----------



## UKWolverine

Nandos Piri Piri sauce = No more bland chicken breast :thumbup1:


----------



## BB73

B|GJOE said:


> I give up mate!!
> 
> Op don't like whole chicken, Op don't like the sound of muscle failure, Op thinks he's strong enough..........
> 
> This getting Hench aint rocket science is it. Eat for purpose, lift big, and sleep!!!
> 
> I've lost the will to live, think I might go and do some self harm!





Ryan16 said:


> *Dont give up joe! Just share your words of wisdom with someone whos been getting on with it, doing diet decent work etc but still wants to learn more! .. Me *  * lol*
> 
> Tbh no offence op but if you dont like chicken, wont follow a diet, dont like beef, sounds like youve put on 2 stone of fat then this might be a lost cause? Not saying you should stop but just tighten things up, get flavouring for SKINLESS chicken breasts, personally i like to do a sort of narinade type thing with mines, when im cooking it and its neerly done i wack some bbq spicey woodsmoke sauce in and boom! Bbq chicken baby and its ace with anything, especially pasta and mayo!


X2

Don't feel it's been a wasted effort, I also learn a lot from your posts & your input/opinions & advice are very appreciated. (& Prodiver also)

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Rossy Balboa

Oh dear. Joe it seems your vast knowledge and time spent responding to this thread have been casually brushed aside by the OP,what a waste. Reps to you Joe,some good posts in here regardless of whether it has got through to the OP or not.....


----------



## Proposition Joe

Fellow newbie here...

Thanks for the valuable info BigJoe especially the Legs /Push /Pull routine, seems perfect to me.

From what I've understood, I need to train like a monster, eat like an animal and sleep like a baby. Perfect.

Supps; good quality whey (pwo), cod liver oil & glucose.

Thanks folks, exactly what I was looking for. Simple and straight to the point.

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


----------



## empzb

Repped as well Joe, some of it is elementary but other stuff I'm going to give a shot.  Advice wasted on trolls on not wasted as long as others have seen it!


----------



## Jack92

as the other guyz said i would definately seperate legs and back, everyone has theri own opinion but, i prefer njot to train chest and triceps or back and biceps together, as once you finish with one muscle group the other is to tired to work at its full intensity.

i would suggest:

day 1 - legs & shoulders

day 2 - rest

day 3 - chest & biceps

day 4 - rest

day 5 - back and triceps

day 6 - rest

day 7 - rest

if you want to do cardio u can do it on some of your rest days as you dont need the gym for that.

hope this helps mate


----------



## BB73

Jack92 said:


> as the other guyz said i would definately seperate legs and back, everyone has theri own opinion but, i prefer njot to train chest and triceps or back and biceps together, as once you finish with one muscle group the other is to tired to work at its full intensity.
> 
> i would suggest:
> 
> day 1 - legs & shoulders
> 
> day 2 - rest
> 
> day 3 - chest & biceps
> 
> day 4 - rest
> 
> day 5 - back and triceps
> 
> day 6 - rest
> 
> day 7 - rest
> 
> if you want to do cardio u can do it on some of your rest days as you dont need the gym for that.
> 
> hope this helps mate


Isn't the idea of doing chest & tri, & back & bi on the same day so that you aren't hitting the tri's & bi's twice a week?

With the routine above you'd be hitting tri's on day 3 (with chest) and day 5, and then hitting bi's on day 3 and then again on day 5 (with back) only giving them 2 days each to recover?


----------

